# [SOLVED] can not remove SmartDraw Program \, Help!



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Hay guys and & gals, I have a problem I can not figure out how to get rid of.
** don't know if this is the right place to go, if not plaease tell me where to post. 

:smile: I was looking for a good free ware or reasonable flowchart program. I found Smart Draw, Cost to much. Tried there trial program to take a look see, big messtake. 
:smile:Now I can get the thing off my system?

** contacted them and they told me to try the Program and features uninstall thingy, no it did not work it keep saying "can not install log file" Ok then they say go to Start menu and all programs. Navigate to smartdraw list and choose "uninstall SmartDraw, then at the unstill dialog, leave autimatic"selected and click Next, then finish. --I can't found any such info under list. 
** ok, Now if these option don't work they tell me to try running the following file;

Http://www.smart draw.com/downloads/SDVP/Sd_uninstaller.exe

I guess I have to play dummy, I type it in and I get nothning a download for a free trial of smart draw. 

Help! I must be punching the wrong buttons or some thing.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: can not remove SmartDraw Program \, Help!*

Sorry guys I figured it out, Hehehehe, if only I had did that first. Please excuse my panic! God Bless


----------

